# MCHBAR read access failed



## dondre1992 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,


Trying to install TechPowerUp GPU-Z v0.3.8 but i keep getting...MCHBAR read access failed, any suggestions???


----------



## Easo (Feb 3, 2010)

Run as administrator?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2010)

curious problem - i suggest doing what Easo has suggested with admin mode, otherwise try with UAC disabled (which does the same thing really)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2010)

what's your hardware, software?


----------



## dondre1992 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot, i will certainly try as you have suggested.


----------

